# Microchip cost



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So I just got through to my vet's office about getting Tyler microchipped. It's $113. Is it usually that expensive? Thought I've seen things about chipping for about $30, or maybe I'm making that up. And they use the ResQ chip - I don't think I've ever heard of it. Do any of the shelters do chipping?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

It is between the range of about $30 here. 

The malts are micro shipped (they must be. Can't travel without micro chips). So is Romeo. Not Dante de Rose though 

ETA - I also read that it is around $30 in many other places, so I think that $113 sounds unusual for me 0.o but then, they say that you learn everyday, so maybe some places do have it that high in price?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Its about $80 for a ResQ chip in Northern VA. ResQ is a very good chip and is internationally compatible.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

OMG!! That's so expensive!

It's around $30 - $40 here


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

$113? That's ridiculous!!:angry: I bought the Home Again microchip kit on Amazon.com for around $15, took it with me to my vet, and they implanted it for free!:chili:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ray's micro-chip and lifetime registration cost $43.00. MiMi's breeder micro-chipped her. My vet read it, gave me the number,and I had it activated...I think it cost $29.00. ResQ chip is the kind MiMi has, it is listed with Home Again. Home Again tries to sell you an extra package that seemed pretty useless and costs about $20 a year, but listing forever is included in the price of activation. ResQ chip is the manufacturer not the register.
I'm sure that vets in NYC charge a lot more than my vet.

Your vet is probably including an office call in the price. Ray had his done when he got broken.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Sue, that might be a pretty average price for your area. If I were you I would call a few other vet clinics in the area and find out what they charge (and also what type of chips they use) to be sure the $113 price you were quoted is not inflated.

In my area, microchipping costs approximately $30 like you said...definitely no higher than $50. Then, you generally need to pay an additional fee to "register" your pet with the microchip service. London has an Avid chip and I think it is $15 or so for a lifetime registration. Preston isn't microchipped...which I really need to remedy.

Maybe the $113 includes an actual checkup appointment? Or perhaps it includes any registration fees from the microchip company itself? I would call to confirm what the price tag includes.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

aprilb said:


> $113? That's ridiculous!!:angry: I bought the Home Again microchip kit on Amazon.com for around $15, took it with me to my vet, and they implanted it for free!:chili:


April, are you sure it is activated and registered at that price?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue, I know that Bannfield (which I won't use as a Vet) at the PeSmarts will do it for $25-30. $113 is very high -- especially if they won't be going under at the time they are chipped.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> April, are you sure it is activated and registered at that price?


No, it isn't. That was just the cost of the kit. I pay a yearly fee which is minimal, I think around $15.00 per Malt.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

aprilb said:


> No, it isn't. That was just the cost of the kit. I pay a yearly fee which is minimal, I think around $15.00 per Malt.


Ray is registered with Pet Link for lifetime for one fee. I was annoyed when I saw that Home Again charges about $18 a year. It is kind of deceptive, but the annual fee is for extra services that I don't need. Once you register the chip it is in a national database and you still have access to your Home Again profile with or without subscribing to the extra services.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Happy to know I've got some ability to remember some things :blink: like prices. :HistericalSmiley: I was stunned and I checked that they aren't put under and she said they aren't. Seems ridiculous to me to charge that much. His annual visit is in October since that's when I got Tyler so maybe I'll check what they charge if it's in conjunction with a visit. Happy to hear that ResQ is good though Jackie. I didn't remember hearing about it. Maybe I should look into getting Tyler chipped in VT though I guess they've got enough fish to fry and pets impacted by the floods, right now.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

$113??!! I paid that much for Zooey from the shelter and she came with shots and microchip.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh wow Sue, that seems really high! I don't know much about the different types of microchips though I do remember Bailey was microchipped for about $25 back when I first got him. His vet said she prefers to do it while they're under as she thinks its a bit painful (?) so Bailey was microchipped the same time he had a dental to remove his retained puppy teeth (he was already neutered at the rescue). I've had him scanned at our local animal shelter to make sure the microchip works...and it did, thank goodness.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Susan, you might want to check to see if the microchips they use in NYC contain Gold or Sterling Silver. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I made a $35 donation to the humane society for Tessa's chip, but Sweetness' was about $75 and that was 3 years ago. It probably depends on where you are and NYC (like Chicago) tends to run higher than smaller communities.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

That does seem high, but at the same time I recall very well my first week living in NYC seeing a box of $9 cereal. I guess anything is possible when you live in the greatest city in the world!!! Rudy was microchipped before adoption so I have no comparison for you, but I say to do some price comparisons. If that seems average for the area then go for it. It's worth the money (if that is a normal price there!) to feel the comfort of adding one more layer of security to keep your baby safe and sound!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I paid 80$ for Lola's Homeagain microchip. They put it in during her spay.


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

I paid $30 for Ryder. He's registered with 24 Hour Pet Watch. $113 sounds really steep.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I checked the Vet record's, I paided $70 for one chip.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

ok I am reading that there are few who paid close to a $100 (between 70 -80 ) so maybe it is not totally unusual, after all. 



Katkoota said:


> The malts are *micro shipped* (they must be. Can't travel without micro chips). So is Romeo. Not Dante de Rose though


and as I read through the thread, I came across my typo. the malts are chipped, not shipped :blush: just tells me not to post here after midnight lol


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Mine are all registered with Home Again. The vet I used (not my regular vet) charged $50 to implant it. Then HAgain charged $16 or thereabouts to activate it. They make it sound like you absolutely have to pay them annually, but like Sylvia said, you don't. That's for all the extra stuff that, quite frankly, I've never used.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MoonDog said:


> Susan, you might want to check to see if the microchips they use in NYC contain Gold or Sterling Silver. :HistericalSmiley:


Robin - you've got that right. I didn't know that I was getting a Tiffany chip!! I want the blue box. I'll have to check around more. Thanks everyone for ""chipping in with your answers. :thumbsup::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- just sent you a pm about this, but I checked with Banfield Pet Hospital (inside PetSmart) in NYC (2 locations -- each about 5 miles from you). They both charge $35 for a microchip. They use TruePaws which is by Home Again. They will get you in and out in about 10-15 minutes.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue, funny you brought this up just now as last night I registered Kitzel on-line w/this address & paid 21$ through pay pal for life-time registeration. They register all type of chips in their data base:

Microchip Database

He was registered by the breeder in Hungary so I have no idea what kind of chip he has but do know it is international. Since we leave early tomorrow I wanted him registered in the US as well.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So I got a hold of the vet's office again. They charge $110 for a ResQ microchip. They said the great thing about it is that it's international. Well, to tell you the truth, Tyler's not taking any trips out of the US. But that's the only chip they use. Does anyone know anything about ResQ and if it's scannable at most shelters? 
So I went to a Banfield Petsmart vet desk in NJ the other day and they charge about $30+ for the chip but then were going to charge $50 for a visit which you have to have with it. So it's about $80 not that much less than my vet. 
Then, at Unleashed they were giving vaccinations the day I was there (an outside vet company). I asked about chipping and they said they do that too and I think charged around $38 and use the Home Again which I heard is good. But they were trying to give a dog a shot around the corner from where I talked to the tech and the dog was screeching bloody murder for a long time and they were having a really hard time and asked the tech talking to me to come and help. It was a little tiny dog. :w00t::w00t: It totally freaked me out especially since she said they use a really long needle for the chip. So I said I'd think about it!!:new_shocked: I was afraid to have them do it. 
So I'm still not sure what to do. :blink:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Quincy came 'chipped' ( Home Again) and I just had to pay a $12- transfer fee.
Naddie was done by our vet ( also Home Again) and was $55 and that included the registration.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

This is just way too outrageous and upsetting ... and vets wonder why people do not bring their pets for annual wellness exams???? I just went to the AKC CAR (Companion Animal Recovery) store. They sell the "Home Again" microchips. https://www.akccar.org/cares-pub/microchip/home.car Look at the prices!! They offer both the new international 15-digit chip and the conventional 10-digit chip. A "Pro Kit" includes 75 ready to use chips pre-packed in sterilized syringes, tags, labels, registration forms and scanner for $750. I'm not a math wizard but even I can figure out that the cost is $10/microchip. The "Pro Kit" with prepaid registration (otherwise costing the dog owner $19.50 by mail or $17.50 online for a LIFETIME registration) costs $1,162.50. Again, my elementary math skills tell me that's $10/microchip and $5.50/registration. I am leaping to the assumption that the cost of Avid and ResQ chips are in the same ballpark. So a $10 microchip already packed in a sterile syringe, a cotton ball, a miniscule amount of alcohol, and a 5 minute visit with a vet or vet tech justifies a charge of $113???? What is wrong with our world???? The last dog I had microchipped (in June) was done with a ResQ chip for a grand total of $40. And my vet just bought a vacation home in St. Thomas!! I will without hesitation consult with a specialist and pay the price I need to pay for that expertise ... but a microchip???


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sue,

Sprite and Ben are microchipped. They microchipped Ben in the shelter when I adopted him and then he was brought right out to me. He didn't look upset or in pain, so I didn't think it was that bad. But, Teddy isn't microchipped. He's my craziest guy, so I really wanted him done. About a year ago I made an appointment and brought him in to get it done and the vet wouldn't do it. Teddy is scared to death at the vet and the vet said that if she microchipped him, since the needle is so big, she felt that it would scar him for life and that he would be even worse at the vet than he is now. (He's not vicious at the vet or anything, but he hangs onto me and it's so sad...) So, she told me to wait until he needed a dental and she'd do it then. I'm not sure how much they were going to charge, but I bet they'd charge for an office visit too, so the cost might be comparable.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

harrysmom said:


> Sue,
> 
> Sprite and Ben are microchipped. They microchipped Ben in the shelter when I adopted him and then he was brought right out to me. He didn't look upset or in pain, so I didn't think it was that bad. But, Teddy isn't microchipped. He's my craziest guy, so I really wanted him done. About a year ago I made an appointment and brought him in to get it done and the vet wouldn't do it. Teddy is scared to death at the vet and the vet said that if she microchipped him, since the needle is so big, she felt that it would scar him for life and that he would be even worse at the vet than he is now. (He's not vicious at the vet or anything, but he hangs onto me and it's so sad...) So, she told me to wait until he needed a dental and she'd do it then. I'm not sure how much they were going to charge, but I bet they'd charge for an office visit too, so the cost might be comparable.
> 
> Good luck with your decision.


Debbie, the vet I used to take Bailey to also said she preferred to only microchip dogs while they were sedated - say, for a neuter or dental. So I waited until Bailey had to get a dental and get his puppy teeth removed. She said the needle is huge so she feels better about doing it if they're asleep for a procedure...makes sense to me! (I'm petrified of needles and used to ask when I was a kid why the doctor couldn't sedate me before giving me a shot so I didn't feel it! :blush: )


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I have had numerous dogs microchipped over the years. Some have been done at the time of spay/neuter, others have been done during a regular visit. I don't love needles and even turn my head sometimes. The microchip needle is obviously longer and larger than a needle used for a vaccination. And I've had dogs "yelp" at times. But I've never had a sound, friendly, happy dog become psychologically damaged. Maybe my dogs aren't smart enough to know better but they continue to go to the vet, wag their tails and give kisses to anyone who will let them. :smartass:

Sue, at my kennel club dog shows this summer we offered a microchip clinic. The cost was $30 and the chip was implanted by a vet. That might be an option for you ... look around for some upcoming shows in your area and see if they are offering a microchip clinic.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Bailey&Me said:


> Debbie, the vet I used to take Bailey to also said she preferred to only microchip dogs while they were sedated - say, for a neuter or dental. So I waited until Bailey had to get a dental and get his puppy teeth removed. She said the needle is huge so she feels better about doing it if they're asleep for a procedure...makes sense to me! (I'm petrified of needles and used to ask when I was a kid why the doctor couldn't sedate me before giving me a shot so I didn't feel it! :blush: )


I do think most vets would prefer to implant a chip under anesthesia because (a) they know the dog won't feel it; and (b) they won't have to scrape the owner off the walls. :w00t: One of my former vets used to want to take my dogs out back to draw blood. No, do it here in front of me thank you ...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> I have had numerous dogs microchipped over the years. Some have been done at the time of spay/neuter, others have been done during a regular visit. I don't love needles and even turn my head sometimes. The microchip needle is obviously longer and larger than a needle used for a vaccination. And I've had dogs "yelp" at times. But I've never had a sound, friendly, happy dog become psychologically damaged. Maybe my dogs aren't smart enough to know better but they continue to go to the vet, wag their tails and give kisses to anyone who will let them. :smartass:
> 
> Sue, at my kennel club dog shows this summer we offered a microchip clinic. The cost was $30 and the chip was implanted by a vet. That might be an option for you ... look around for some upcoming shows in your area and see if they are offering a microchip clinic.


Mary - I was just thinking the same thing. I might try to look for a clinic like that or a sanctioned clinic at a health fair for dogs. I didn't like the group at Unleashed at all. I don't think they had a vet doing things; just techs and I love techs but think for something like this a vet should do it. If only I thought of it earlier I would have had him chipped at his neuter or dental this year.
I was outraged when I read what you wrote about the cost of the chips. Of course I don't mind things being marked up but a $15 cost being hiked up to approx $115. Highway robbery. :w00t: I don't like paying for vacation houses unless they're my own!! Thanks!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sue, I meant to add in my earlier post.. I was 'concerned' that the procedure might hurt Naddie but I was right there and she didn't even flinch! :thumbsup:


----------

